# Visual Basic > Visual Basic FAQs >  Classic VB - Why doesn't my program work on another computer?

## si_the_geek

Unfortunately you cannot simply copy an executable (.exe) file to another computer and expect it to work - even that method has worked for the same program on another computer.

This is because even the simplest possible VB programs require extra files to be on the computer, and for those files to be set up properly.  As you add extra controls/references to your project, the number of files required increases.  

If the files your program needs are not already installed (by other programs, or pre-installed on _some_ versions of Windows, etc) then your program will not work - it will probably just give an error message like: "_'[file name]' or one of its dependencies is not currently registered_"


To make sure that all of these files are set up properly you need to install your program somehow - the easiest way is to create an installation package. You can do that using the Package & Deploy wizard that comes with VB 5/6, or the free replacement for it (Visual Studio Installer) or another installation creation program.

Note that a VB program cannot perform installation actions, unless the files that it needs are already installed - so to be safe you would need to create an installation method for your installation program too!


For advice on which packaging program is likely to be best for you, take a look at the Application Deployment forum, particularly the Application Deployment FAQ which contains links to downloads and documentation.


.

----------

